# thoughts create reality



## dream land fantasy (Sep 8, 2012)

Your thoughts do indeed create your reality. Thoughts are forms of energy that are sent ahead and eventually manifest as physical matter. The thoughts you think determine the outcome of your worldly experiences, from finances to health, relationships to environment. In fact, there is no aspect of your life that is not affected by your thoughts.
“Your imagination is your preview of life's coming attractions.” -Albert Einstein 

“The greatest discovery of my generation is that human beings can alter their lives by altering their attitudes of mind.” -William James


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

[[Citation needed]].
Nice quote mining effort, though.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

When your perception of reality is _the_ reality it is denial on the part of the individual.

When our perception of reality is _the_ reality it is denial on the part of the species.

If you_ never were_, some other stuff still _would be_. 

The universe isn't so human centric as we tend to be.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

dream land fantasy said:


> In fact, there is no aspect of your life that is not affected by your thoughts.


Does thoughts help against Cancer? Imminent death? Could your thoughts make you live forever? Our subjective perception of things can change, but thoughts cannot change the world.
By "no aspect", do you then mean that rape victims can think their rapist(s) into oblivion? Do you mean that traumas can just go away if you think about having them go away hard enough?
My sister knew a guy who was in Thailand with his family when the tsunami hit and I believe he was the only survivor (might have been someone who didn't go to thailand), do you think he could think the pain away? Think his family back?


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Seems like an Inferior Ti/Heavy Si way of looking at things if you ask me.

Certainly your experience of things colors how you experience life, but we do also live in an objective reality that is greater than our experience of it.


----------



## Frog (May 11, 2011)

Philosophically, I have to disagree. This negates the thoughts and desires of everybody else. For instance, say I want a parking spot right near the front doors, and one opens up right as I get there. Did I force the other guy to leave earlier than he was planning to?

Practically, I love the sentiment. If you truly believe in something, you're much more likely to achieve it.


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

I recall reading something about how subjective perception has an effect on objective reality, but I can't remember to what extent. It had something to do with the quantum world.

Basically, reality is batshit crazy. 

Me gusta :>


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

pmj85 said:


> I recall reading something about how subjective perception has an effect on objective reality, but I can't remember to what extent. It had something to do with the quantum world.
> 
> Basically, reality is batshit crazy.
> 
> Me gusta :>


Perhaps you're talking about the fact that observing a particle changes how it behaves? If you measure a particle's velocity you cannot know its position, and if you measure its position you cannot know its velocity.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

The title sounds like something Oprah would say.


----------



## dream land fantasy (Sep 8, 2012)

> Acerbusvenator;3592623]Does thoughts help against Cancer?


NO but they can help u fight against it(there are a numerous cancer patients who live long due to their will power


> Imminent death? Could your thoughts make you live forever? Our subjective perception of things can change, but thoughts cannot change the world.


ones thoughts can not make him live for ever but can make him do things that will remain alive as his work e'en after his death


> By "no aspect", do you then mean that rape victims can think their rapist(s) into oblivion? Do you mean that traumas can just go away if you think about having them go away hard enough?
> 
> My sister knew a guy who was in Thailand with his family when the tsunami hit and I believe he was the only survivor (might have been someone who didn't go to Thailand), do you think he could think the pain away? Think his family back?


In these cases if one really thinks that he/she can move forward,he/she will of-course overcome his/her traumas after a period of time(do u mean that rape victims and an orphan shall remain in sadness forever?what do u say @Acerbusvenator)


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

What if I'm touching something gooey? Is it gooey because I'm thinking it is, or is it gooey because it is?
Feeling and the five senses. Ouch, this burns. I think this does not burn. Yet, it's still burning. The will of the mind is not as strong as some external reality. 

I feel like people try to be positive, try to take the best out of everything. Try to achieve inner peace and have nice thoughts.. I mean, that's great and all. But, I feel like we'll always have reactions. Even some that we don't want. If our thoughts create reality and we want some form of utopia, well we'd really have to be in control of our thoughts and even if we were, I don't think there'd be utopia. Not even an inner one. If my thoughts create reality, the world would be rainbows and butterflies v.s. fireballs of doom back and forth, on and off... XD As you may have noticed, I'm exaggerating my 'dreamer-ness' I've got an imagination. What d'ya want!? We all do. 

Basically, if our thoughts created reality, I feel like we'd be all in our own little drug trips and we'd feel invincible and before we knew it, that heat source could not be thought out of being too hot and we'd burn. 

I'm not really sorry I didn't take this seriously. But, please don't be offended, never my intention. Just took a weird turn.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

The OP is right but misunderstood the concept I think. 

Everything you see that has been made by humans, was once nothing more than a thought. Think of building, planes, cars butterfly nets etc. Sometimes when you walk around in a certain neighborhood, you actually see a complete zeitgeist of thoughts. You can think of the crisis in the 20's/30's related to architecture.

Another aspect is a more mystical one (which I will not fully explain because the subject is way too extensive) and evolves around the "I". If you keep thinking/believing that "I" will get that, do that etc. eventually you will do all these things and succeed at obtaining them. Some people keep complaining about their financial problems and right there she won't get out of it but as soon as you just ignore it, do your things and believe that the cosmos will solve your problem, then you problem will be solved and good things come towards automatically. Every thought sent into the universe will be reflected and thrown back right at you (cause and effect). That's why it's so important to have the right thoughts and actions and that's why people who are depressed should just go do stuff (keep moving and keep things moving) and just have blind faith that things will be fine eventually.

This idea has been popularized a lot (The Secret I believe) but not in the right way and that's why most skeptics see this as pseudo science crap. I can't blame them.


----------



## Random User (Apr 5, 2013)

Reality is objective. There are things that do exist outside of our minds. You can't just perceive a stop sign not being on the road and then expect it to disappear.

What we think is real is subjective. Things like God, where one party will think that it must exist, no argument, and another thinks it couldn't possibly exist. That affects our personal version of reality.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

default settings said:


> When your perception of reality is _the_ reality it is denial on the part of the individual.
> 
> When our perception of reality is _the_ reality it is denial on the part of the species.
> 
> ...


*stands up and applauds*

Yes. This. Well said.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

LiquidLight said:


> Seems like an Inferior Ti/Heavy Si way of looking at things if you ask me.
> 
> Certainly your experience of things colors how you experience life, but we do also live in an objective reality that is greater than our experience of it.


Very interesting function analysis! I get the heavy Si (I think). But why inferior Ti? (just not grasping it yet)


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

If that were true, we wouldn't ever be surprised by the unexpected. 
Wanting a particular job and thinking about it doesn't create a vacancy, it conditions your mind to be aware of any signs of a vacancy. Thoughts influence the signals and cues that our conscious minds focus on in reality.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

dream land fantasy said:


> NO but they can help u fight against it(there are a numerous cancer patients who live long due to their will power
> 
> ones thoughts can not make him live for ever but can make him do things that will remain alive as his work e'en after his death
> 
> ...


You said that thoughts could manifest in the physical world. 


> Thoughts are forms of energy that are sent ahead and *eventually manifest as physical matter.*


----------



## Urban Erudite (Nov 6, 2012)

Funny story about "Reality", its root is derived from a medieval etymology roughly meaning Property, or all things therein:

In other words, "reality" is a royal term. The Royal Reality. It is expected to be accepted upon its authority, and those individuals who attend to it often boast that it is an absolute thing. If Hume's logic stands to say something about these matters, it is that we do not have access to the "Out There" because everything that is transmissable and translatable to our species is filtered through our senses and our knowledge systems. We're not getting the raw background, we're collecting shards of glass from something else entirely, and piecing them together best we can to make a coherent image, at least, coherent to us...leaving the question of human limitations swinging overhead.

~1540s, originally a legal term in the sense of "fixed property," from Medieval Latin _realitatem_ (nominative _realitas_), from Late Latin_realis_; meaning "real existence" is from 1640s.~

On the subject of thought, it is something that can manifest, but doesn't have to in any real form. There are techniques of auto-suggestion that can give people the impression that the occurence has indeed passed, but this does not translate to the events being in place, it only demonstrates to what extent human impressionability is involved in the equation of perception. 

Yes, the subjective mind is very powerful, and we are all better artists than we will ever be aware of, but that does not subvert physics, though, our understanding is still very poor in the magnitudes we are seeking to unveil.


----------



## Jane the Ripper (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't know about you humans but I have made things happen based on thought alone. 

Twice I might add 

Currently I have two theories as to why it happened but that's not the point. 

However, I am worried that my stories may actually be true in another universe. In which case I must say, "Your God laments your suffering"


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Aquarian said:


> Very interesting function analysis! I get the heavy Si (I think). But why inferior Ti? (just not grasping it yet)


Well Introverted Thinking deals with conceptualizing based on a subjective framework. A focus on how you understand a concept or idea. If it makes sense to you, then that's all that matters. When fully developed it can push people into all kinds of mental leaps and abstraction. A kind of thinking that can transcend objective bounds and draw lines between things that may not be objectively apparent especially when paired with intuition. But as an inferior function you sort of get the sense that some of the ideas are perhaps a bit too simplistic or not especially well thought through. It makes sense to that individual but not to everyone else (that's true of Ti in general, but a dom-Ti type who is intelligent can probably do intellectual gymnastics to where unless they say something completely off the wall their thinking won't get questioned. A feeling type on the other hand may have their intelligence questioned often and it be something of a sore spot with them). That seems to be what everyone is pointing out about the original posting, that its an idea that in its proper context may hold some water, but to sort of assign it to all reality in a sort of platitude (a hallmark of inferior thinking by the way) it results in everyone pointing out the flaws in the logic.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

our thoughts are "reality" but that does not mean they grasp even the slightest of the infinite perspectives on Reality that one can have. we are a slave to effects we can't really understand the root of, we just get to watch them happen and press buttons to see what happens. sometimes we can imprint a mark upon "reality" but you can never know if you've affected Reality.

but that's all besides the point.

our perceptions are a closed system, because, shit, that's all we have to go on. so they all feed into each other for the final product, so if you say we've discovered atoms through our senses and we've discovered that thoughts are contained and closed-off chemical reactions in the brain and body, then you cannot say there is an extrasensory effect that somehow goes outside our perception and loops back in, i.e. if we can't understand it, then it functionally is not there. we do well enough to discover quantum physics through our senses, but until you can prove that my thoughts can shoot a brick into the atmosphere through their own physical force, sorry, that is incorrect. even if you argue that my rocket that carries a brick into the atmosphere was projected forward by my thoughts, i could die right now, and it would never happen. maybe my thoughts continue forward in the universe, and holy crap,is that where ghosts come from(not mocking, just Neing jokingly)?

but i'm open to the explanation


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

dream land fantasy said:


> Your thoughts do indeed create your reality. Thoughts are forms of energy that are sent ahead and eventually manifest as physical matter. The thoughts you think determine the outcome of your worldly experiences, from finances to health, relationships to environment. In fact, there is no aspect of your life that is not affected by your thoughts.
> “Your imagination is your preview of life's coming attractions.” -Albert Einstein
> 
> “The greatest discovery of my generation is that human beings can alter their lives by altering their attitudes of mind.” -William James
> View attachment 67066


Are you sure you aren't holding that screwdriver by the wrong end?


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

Recipe for the New Age:

Trim all the doomandgloom off a nice piece of Western Christian dogma, rub with mystic Oriental spices, and a generous misunderstood handful of Quantum Mechanics technobabble. Bake in a Sedona sweat lodge until you sense the Love of the Universe. Accompany with positive affirmations that Life is Good. Serves: way too many.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

azdahak said:


> Recipe for the New Age:
> 
> Trim all the doomandgloom off a nice piece of Western Christian dogma, rub with mystic Oriental spices, and a generous misunderstood handful of Quantum Mechanics technobabble. Bake in a Sedona sweat lodge until you sense the Love of the Universe. Accompany with positive affirmations that Life is Good. Serves: way too many.


^^ Amazingly well stated. Really nice analysis - quite densely packed with seriously accurate information, insight and critique.


----------



## Urban Erudite (Nov 6, 2012)

azdahak said:


> Recipe for the New Age:
> 
> Trim all the doomandgloom off a nice piece of Western Christian dogma, rub with mystic Oriental spices, and a generous misunderstood handful of Quantum Mechanics technobabble. Bake in a Sedona sweat lodge until you sense the Love of the Universe. Accompany with positive affirmations that Life is Good. Serves: way too many.


This. A thousand times this.

This is not some bright-eyed new era of technocentric enlightenment. We survive in the bones of dead empires, and ideology still reigns in nearly every aspect of our various cultures. People will continue to profit off the naive curiousity towards pseudo-scientific spiritualism. I don't see this trend wavering any time soon, in fact, as the void christianity is beginning to leave deepens, there will be a whole lot of spiritual capital to seize by this framework. You can bet they'll be waving the banner of the UFO and spreading the new word to anyone with a wallet and a lack of self esteem.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I think first you have to define reality and everyone's ideas about reality are different and so you can't sure if your ideas make reality, reality makes ideas, both or neither....


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> Seems like an Inferior Ti/Heavy Si way of looking at things if you ask me.
> 
> Certainly your experience of things colors how you experience life, but we do also live in an objective reality that is greater than our experience of it.


I profoundly agree - that is so the Se view you have!


----------



## CBC (May 9, 2011)

This is some Deepak Chopra level BS.


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

If our thoughts create reality, then we are associated to the thoughts of our worst fears. It isn’t the case.


----------

